# Best Homemade Tools >  Die grinder attachment

## Tuomas

Turning die grinder to dremel like multitool. - Part 1 -
Making routing / shaping platform.

Preview:



Actual making:



This Part also works as a base, for other attachments on the Part 2.

----------

blkadder (Oct 29, 2021),

Chadboye (Oct 13, 2020),

Chlor (Oct 11, 2020),

high-side (Oct 20, 2020),

jimfols (Oct 12, 2020),

Jon (Oct 12, 2020),

NortonDommi (Oct 11, 2020),

rebuilder1954 (Oct 12, 2020),

Sleykin (Oct 13, 2020),

Tule (Oct 13, 2020),

universal scale models (Oct 12, 2020)

----------


## NortonDommi

Name of the tool in English is a router. Watching you grind steel is nothing short of amazing! A real artist.

----------


## Tuomas

> Name of the tool in English is a router. Watching you grind steel is nothing short of amazing! A real artist.



Thanks.

It has a drill chuck that allows to use bits with 2-8mm shank. And variable speed 2000- 14.000 rpm, that allows to use grinding, filing, sanding bits too.

It can be used as a router, but its not just a router attachment. More like, shaping & routing platform / attachment?

This was a Part 1. Kind of making the "base".

----------

blkadder (Oct 29, 2021),

Sleykin (Oct 13, 2020)

----------


## Tuomas

Wip with the part two.

----------

blkadder (Oct 29, 2021)

----------


## Tuomas

Just some finishing ( choosed to polish it ),
And part 2 is done. 



Video comes later.

----------


## Tuomas

Finished belt sander attachment.

----------


## Tuomas

Preview:





Video about making the part 2: Belt sander attachment




This build is now ready.

----------

blkadder (Oct 29, 2021)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Tuomas! We've added your Router Sander and Linisher Attachment to our Metalworking category,
as well as to your builder page: Tuomas's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Router Sander and Linisher Attachment
 by Tuomas

tags:
belt sander, linisher

----------


## high-side

You turn a palm router into a very versatile tool. Pretty amazing work!

----------


## Tuomas

Thanks.

But, like mentioned. Its actually a die grinder:
https://tinyurl.com/yynhlery

These are palm routers, or in Finland "edge routers": https://tinyurl.com/y2te572d

Part 1 is about turning die grinder to palm router kind of tool. 

Part 2 uses casing made in Part 1 as an connection piece and Chuck guard.

----------

high-side (Oct 20, 2020)

----------


## Tuomas

Made a belt guard too. 
Its fastened to the belt sander body with two m3 screws.

----------

Jon (Oct 23, 2020)

----------


## Tuomas

More detailed info about making: https://www.instructables.com/Die-Grinder-to-Multitool/

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Tuomas! We've added your Belt Grinder Guard to our Safety category,
as well as to your builder page: Tuomas's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Belt Grinder Guard
 by Tuomas

tags:
belt grinder, guard

----------


## Tuomas

Modified it to fit 710w Metabo. More power makes it more useful.




Short clip about use: https://www.instagram.com/p/CU72VRuj...dium=copy_link

----------


## blkadder

A very simple yet ingenious at the same time. It looks like it is reasonably easy to assemble. Thanks so much for posting this one.

----------

Tuomas (Oct 30, 2021)

----------


## Tuomas

> A very simple yet ingenious at the same time. It looks like it is reasonably easy to assemble. Thanks so much for posting this one.



Yes. Its very easy & fast to assemble. That Metabo has groove in the neck. Locking screw is located to that groove.



It takes less than ten seconds to attach or deattach attachment.

----------

